# I'm New, so here is my stuff



## Guest (Oct 10, 2006)

I am mainly into car audio, but since completing my system, I got the home audio bug again. I was stationed in germany 3 years ago, and all we did was sit around and watch movies, so I accumalted a few peices of gear that I know is ****, but I am working on upgrading. 
I have a cheap Toshiba Reciever that the center channel is shot on. 
I have Bose 601 tower speakers. These are the ones without the powered subwoofer. They sound pretty good, but I need a little more power. 
I have the Bose Bose VCS-30ii center and sorround combo. 
My system is definately lacking on the bass.


----------

